# new props so far for this year 2012



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Pirates, pirate ship, guard scarcrow (not finished yet), pirate chest after several months i completed my octopus..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this!! Can't wait to see more pics of the ship and how you built it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That will be awesome


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Someday.... Yarr.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Good job with these!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The props look great, nice work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool props. I love the set up, pirates and pirate fun. The treasure map is pretty fantastic, so much detail. I really like the lantern skelly pirate.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

They look real good. Nice job.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thank you everyone, my haunt is more like a spook house for younger kids rather than a haunted house with people jumping out, Except the last room, its my spider room and I have the jumping spider from spirit halloween and I put that at the end, so after going thru and everything is pretty static the spider gets them befor they go out to the graveyard.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> thank you everyone, my haunt is more like a spook house for younger kids rather than a haunted house with people jumping out, Except the last room, its my spider room and I have the jumping spider from spirit halloween and I put that at the end, so after going thru and everything is pretty static the spider gets them befor they go out to the graveyard.


That's awesome I love pirates can't wait to see the finished product with the octopus that'll be fantastic.

I love that spider from spirit that's gonna be my prop purchase from them this year


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks cat, I got lucky last year with the spider, I went to 3 different stores and each one only go 2 spiders so even their displays were sold. I just happened to walk in and they were so busy they had not put their new shipment on display...I think they were so popular last year they wont be so hard to find this year each store will have more on hand


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Very cool props. I love the set up, pirates and pirate fun. The treasure map is pretty fantastic, so much detail. I really like the lantern skelly pirate.


Thank you pumpkin5, I know most wont notice the detail on map box, but I cant help myself with details, I am so excited to see UPS today he will be bringing the sextant for the map box... its just like Christmas in june.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Another rocking gravestone and a trio of hitchkikers somewhat different than those three ghosts we are familiar with. Besides that, I have to do some repairs to last years stuff. Maybe I will finally get to my talking skull.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! your skulls and boat are fantastic!!!!  love it!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

*at last its done!!*

completed the octopus at last!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The octopi looks great.


----------

